
Bifurcan 0.1, best-in-class functional data structures on the JVM - fnordsensei
https://github.com/lacuna/bifurcan
======
fnordsensei
Comparisons:
[https://github.com/lacuna/bifurcan/blob/master/doc/compariso...](https://github.com/lacuna/bifurcan/blob/master/doc/comparison.md)

